# Nolva Powder Conversion Made Simple



## Pirate! (Dec 30, 2004)

It is very easy to convert raw tamoxifen citrate (nolva) powder into an oral solution. The following is for one gram, but the process can be done for any amount by simply using 49 mL of alcohol for every gram of powder.

Just use everclear or bacardi 151. 
-Add 1g of powder to vial
-next add 49mL of everclear
-Shake a little.
-Then Boil water on stove then take it off the burner and sit bottle of solution in there and shake every 3-4minutes. 
-After about 15 or so minutes it will be completely dissolved 
-Now you have 50mL of nolva @ 20mg/mL

Now go  buy some zit cream!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 5, 2005)

*Convert a Lifetime Supply in 30 min.*

To convert 15 grams of Tamoxifen Citrate into an oral solution:

1) Boil a big pot of water.
2) Take 15 mL out of a new 750 mL Everclear bottle and discard the 15 mL.
3) Add 15 grams of Tamoxifen Citrate Powder and close the lid tight.
4) Take the pot of water off the stove.
5) Shake the hell out of the Everclear bottle and place upright in the pot of water.
6) Let stand for 10 minutes.
7) Remove Everclear bottle and shake every 3 minutes, placing back in the pot of hot water between shakes. Do this three times.
8) If it isn't completely dissolved, reboil the water and start back at step #5.

Now you have 750mL of nolva @ 20mg/mL

Some people add Crystal Light for flavor, but I don't know if this will effect long-term storage.

**Remember that everclear is very flammable. A few drops on the stove can get ugly real fast.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

Everclear is illegal to sell in Michigan


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

Pirate is the man.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 6, 2005)

Is everclear easy to get? There isn't any backwoods boys here in L.A. that I know of.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Everclear is illegal to sell in Michigan


Barcardi 151 works, but stronger proof is ideal. Everclear is 180 proof. Some states have laws that alcohol that strong can only be sold to bars. Some bars have "Diesel" which is about 190 proof.   I've heard of people using vodka (90 proof) and having it work well.


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

We've got grain alcohol here in CT.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2005)

Moonshine will work. Just don't go blind.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Is everclear easy to get? There isn't any backwoods boys here in L.A. that I know of.


You can get ANYTHING in L.A.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Some bars have "Diesel" which is about 190 proof.  I've heard of people using vodka (90 proof) and having it work well.


I've had GemClear, which is 190.  I think it came from indiana though.  151 is as potent as it gets in michigan.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've had GemClear, which is 190.  I think it came from indiana though.  151 is as potent as it gets in michigan.


 I think Isopropyl gets up to 182 proof, but I don't know how much of that stuff you want to drink.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I think Isopropyl gets up to 182 proof, but I don't know how much of that stuff you want to drink.


I dont think isopropyl has a proof. Drinkable alcohol, (alcohol as we know it), is ethanol, which is a different substance than isopropyl alcohol.

If Im not mistaken, isopropyl alcohol is a strong poison.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

I wasn't seriously suggesting he use isopropyl alcohol, but you can buy it at 91%. Luke is just being difficult. How hard is it find a bottle of liquor in Michigan? I just hope Luke dosen't try to mix it in a tall boy of Busch.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I just hope Luke dosen't try to mix it in a tall boy of Busch.


I hear Natty Light works better.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I wasn't seriously suggesting he use isopropyl alcohol, but you can buy it at 91%. Luke is just being difficult. How hard is it find a bottle of liquor in Michigan? I just hope Luke dosen't try to mix it in a tall boy of Busch.


No, i got a pint of 151.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I hear Natty Light works better.


Yuck.  I don't drink that water dude  I'm a guiness/ new castle kind'a dude.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> No, i got a pint of 151.


Now, try not to drink it before using it for the nolva.  
BTW, 1 pint = 473.1765 mL.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Now, try not to drink it before using it for the nolva.


then drop the powder in your mouth and swish before swallowing


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Now, try not to drink it before using it for the nolva.
> BTW, 1 pint = 473.1765 mL.


I drank the rest on new years


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I drank the rest on new years


You would have been    on New Years Day then.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

Pirate, the powder pretty much dissolved on it's own in the 151 

I still boiled/shook for a good 30 minutes though.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2005)

It disolves real easy, but it could crash (seperate) if you don't go through the heating process. Nolva is one of these easiest research chems to keep in solution. You might notice that it doesn't taste as bad as the nolva you bought already in solution. That is because it can't be sold in 151 or everclear for legal reasons, so they use solvents that would gag a maggot.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> It disolves real easy, but it could crash (seperate) if you don't go through the heating process. Nolva is one of these easiest research chems to keep in solution. You might notice that it doesn't taste as bad as the nolva you bought already in solution. That is because it can't be sold in 151 or everclear for legal reasons, so they use solvents that would gag a maggot.


I disagree.  

This stuff is awful.  

What was it suspended in before?  Benzyl alcohol?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> This stuff is awful.


  
I'm not sure what different vendors use, but it isn't liquor. I guess strong rum is an acquired taste. Some people add crystal light for flavor. Pretend it is a jello shot.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 5, 2005)

I found a great place to legally buy pure tamoxifen citrate powder for real cheap.


----------



## clhelget (Feb 27, 2005)

*Problem, Help please!*

OK.... so I have made one batch of Tamoxifen Citrate with Bacardi 151 and it turned out clear as water...  Meaning it seemed to have dissolved perfectly.  But, That stuff tasted like SHIT, so my next batch the other day I used Vodka (Sky Brand) and the stuff now looks like milk in the bottle.  There are particles floating around in there and it just looks funky.  Is this still going to be effective for me to take, or do I need to throw it away and go back to the 151??  I heated the stuff properly for 20+ minutes starting in boiling water and turned off the heat.

What happened?  It seperated?   Will this stuff still work for me?


----------



## Du (Feb 27, 2005)

clhelget said:
			
		

> OK.... so I have made one batch of Tamoxifen Citrate with Bacardi 151 and it turned out clear as water... Meaning it seemed to have dissolved perfectly. But, That stuff tasted like SHIT, so my next batch the other day I used Vodka (Sky Brand) and the stuff now looks like milk in the bottle. There are particles floating around in there and it just looks funky. Is this still going to be effective for me to take, or do I need to throw it away and go back to the 151?? I heated the stuff properly for 20+ minutes starting in boiling water and turned off the heat.
> 
> What happened? It seperated? Will this stuff still work for me?


The higher the proof, the better it will dissolve. Vodka is 80 proof. 151 is 151proof. 

Itll still work.


----------



## diego949 (Apr 21, 2009)

*(nolvadex)Tamoxifen citrate powder to liquid form .how to*

i have 10gr of  (nolvadex)Tamoxifen citrate powder and i need to convert the powder to a liquid form ive seen the liquid have a grade of 24 and i need the calculation to convert it with that grade and or consintrate . so please help and i need step by step info on how to make the stuff thanks for everyones help


----------

